# Healthy alternatives to Sunflower seeds.



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

Okay, I admit it. I'm a sunflower seed-aholic.

I work in Tech Support, so basically I sit in front of a monitor all day long. Since Declan arrived, I'm averaging about 4 hours of sleep a night and have been known to fall asleep while speaking with people on the phone. I've found that sunflower seeds help keep me awake because I'm actually doing something that takes concentration. I will sometimes go through bags in a day.

Anyway, long story long, the salt is killing me. I feel like crap and it's just not healthy. I'm looking for a "snack" that doesn't crunch (I'm on the phone all day) but isn't fattening, takes no prep and can be stored in my filing cabinet.

Any ideas? Thanks!







:


----------



## surf mama (Jan 8, 2005)

try raw sunflower and pumpkin seeds. They aren't salted so they will taste really different. But they are much healthier raw and without the salt. I would keep eating them even if it is smaller portions because they are full of good fat and minerals.

Other snacks that might work are dried cranberries and freeze dried fruits and veggies.


----------

